# SA Citizenship Application (Naturalization)



## Akeem247 (Mar 26, 2021)

Good day all,

Please I would like to be well informed about SA citizenship application process. I found this clause on the DHA website

*"All applicants who wish to apply and are eligible to apply for naturalization must be informed that the process for application will only begin when verification of Permanent Residence Permit has been confirmed by Immigration Services (IMS) through a written and signed letter of proof or PR to be attached to the application."*

How will the verification of PRP be confirmed by IMS?
Is the Proof of PR issued with PR certificate at VFS ideal for citizenship application or a new Proof of PR is required?

Thank you.


----------

